# Game of call of duty WaW tonight? Xbox 360



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

After the complete failure of me trying to get an online game organised last week, anyone up for one tonight. I'll be free most of the evening and would love a game with some of you.

if your up for it. just say what time you'll be online and we'll see if we can get a few of us together.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I would be up for this mate,but as i type this my xbox is on its way to germany to get fixed :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

a broken 360, never!

yeah we've all been there mate, I'm on my third.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

You not fancy a game of CoD4 instead? I've got both but I hate WaW, will still play it if you want though!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> You not fancy a game of CoD4 instead? I've got both but I hate WaW, will still play it if you want though!


+1 WaW is $hit compared to cod4. Modern warfare weaponery kicks ass


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

Eddy said:


> a broken 360, never!
> 
> yeah we've all been there mate, I'm on my third.


After my 3rd i ditched the 360 and moved to Sony for the PS3.

Best move I ever did, gaming wise :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

declanswan said:


> +1 WaW is compared to cod4. Modern warfare weaponery kicks ass


Yup. Plus I need to unlock my .50 Cal again! :thumb:


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

oni got cod 4

any 1 fancy a game ad me user name russkwil


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

hmmm could do some 4 then. will be on in 15mins. what are your tags and we can all hook up


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Eddy said:


> hmmm could do some 4 then. will be on in 15mins. what are your tags and we can all hook up


Mine is just

*Moglet*

Nice and easy! You got the map pack? I've got an awesome sniping spot on Creek that annoys the hell out of the other team if you're on the top of the hill :lol:
Will set my clan tag to DW for tonight


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

yes I do mate, I too will set my clan to DW. I'll add you in a miin


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok have done friend requests for both Mogster and russkwi.

anyone else coming on?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine's not shown up...


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

ok will try again. capital M yeah?

Mogster..?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

edit. oops I see its Moglet. my mistake lol


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

OK I got it now, what do you normally play? Cos I usually do Team Deathmatch as I'm crap at everything else


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

yeaH team deathmatch or HQ, currently doing seacrh and destroy with russ. wanna join?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Eddy said:


> yeaH team deathmatch or HQ, currently doing seacrh and destroy with russ. wanna join?


Can do, although I just sent you an invite :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers for the games tonight, first time I've played in ages and I really enjoyed it! Will have to play again when I've not got work in the morning.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah was pretty good mate. I am actually quite into cod4 again now. you'll prob find me on most evenings in the week but I work nights so that sorta sucks.

Would love to get more people and have a whole team or even private match full of DW'ers

My gamertag is Eddy1987 anyone feel free to add me, if you see me online just send me an invite and I'll be happy to play most of the time.


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

thanx 4 the game last nite lad was better than playin against yanks goin dude u shot me lol


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

i missed this again  

im up for some cod waw action my gamertag is aztec1986 on most weekday nights


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

iceman98 said:


> i missed this again
> 
> im up for some cod waw action my gamertag is aztec1986 on most weekday nights


We were all playing CoD4 instead, since it's just......better. I got straight back into it, did much better than I thought I would! My k/d ratio remains at 1.40 and is slowly rising :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Yh, i agree! COD4 is the best!! Im gunna sell COD5 WAW for my PS3.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone fancy some games tonight? I can stay on until late since I've not got work tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

yea cod 4?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah I'm online now, will be on all night. Just invite me if you want a game.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm on right now but only on for about another half hour as I'm back at work tonight after 9 days off


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't play last night guys, was playing through Left4Dead with a friend of mine.


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> Sorry I couldn't play last night guys, was playing through Left4Dead with a friend of mine.


r we not good enough 2 play wi now???? LOL
Russ:lol::lol:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Rsskwil said:


> r we not good enough 2 play wi now???? LOL
> Russ:lol::lol:


Well, funny you should mention that, my mate is buying CoD4 soon so he'll be able to join us. I'll be on tonight I reckon, got another day off work tomorrow so plenty of time to play! :thumb:


----------

